# Instructions for PSI PK BIGFP



## turnerjohn3 (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a few of these kits I bought from PSI several years ago. They no longer sell nor support this pen. I am looking for instructions for assembly. I called PSI and they said they have no information for me. If anyone has that info sheet please let me know if you could email it to me. I'm sure I will need a new cartridge but right now I just want to turn them. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dehn0045 (Sep 30, 2020)

https://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKBIGRP_ins.pdf


----------



## turnerjohn3 (Sep 30, 2020)

Dehn0045 said:


> https://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKBIGRP_ins.pdf


Thank you very much!


----------



## magpens (Sep 30, 2020)

@Dehn0045

Sam, thanks for posting the instruction sheet.

Too bad the instruction sheet does not show a photo of a finished pen.

This kit looks kinda like a Cigar "pretender" .... based on my interpretation of the final(s) and centerband as depicted in the diagrams.

@turnerjohn3

John, I hope you will please post a pic of  your pen(s) of this styling. . Would like to see, please.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Sep 30, 2020)

looks like a capped cigar style.  It appears that the cap is a friction fit in either the posted or closed positions.  there are some examples on IAP, search either Big Ben or capped cigar






						Big Ben rollerball
					

I'm happy with the pen, however, the PSI kit is a lil cheesy.



					www.penturners.org
				








						Big Ben Foutain Pen from Antler
					

Hello everyone,   Attached are a couple of pictures of the pen I finished this morning.  It is a Big Ben Fountain pen from Penn State Industries.  I would of had the Roller ball finished to go with it but found out once I turned the nib end down to the bushing that it ends up to small for the...



					www.penturners.org


----------

